# Άλλες Ειδικότητες > Υδραυλικά & Θέρμανση >  Επισκευή βρύσης Carron

## jomor

Καλησπέρα, έχω μια βρύση carron η οποία άρχισε να στάζει από το στόμιο. Πώς την λύνω και πού βρίσκω ανταλλακτικά? ειναι universal αρα στα υδραυλικά είδη ή φοράει "τα δικά του"  και πρέπει να πάω αντιπροσωπεία?
Το μόνο που κατάφερα μέχρι στιγμής ήταν να βγαλω την ταπούλα με το κόκκινο-μπλε να ξεβιδώσω την αλενόβιδα και να βγάλω το χερούλι. Μετά τι κάνω ?


ευχαριστώ

----------


## vasilimertzani

φωναζειις υδραυλικο.


Αφου ελυσες το χερουλι και το εβγαλες απο πισω του λυνει η βρυση με ενα κλειδι.Μεσα βρισκονται τα εντοσθια της,αυτες ειναι με κεραμικους δισκους.Εννοειται εχεις κλεισει τις παροχες....Τα λυνεις και πας σε ενα υδραυλικο ή κανε μια αναζητηση μηπως υπαρχει σετακι επισκευης...

----------

jomor (27-09-13)

----------


## Κυριακίδης

αν έβγαλες το χερούλι , τότε λογικά θα βλέπεις το ρακόρ/βάνα του οπτικά , δες αν μπορείς να το βγάλεις , πάρε μόνο το ρακόρ για δείγμα και δείξε το σε κατάστημα σιδηρικών που μπορεί να έχει τέτοια πράγματα για να βρεις ένα ίδιο ρακόρ (εκτός και είναι ειδικό ρακόρ) και χρειαστεί να αλλάξεις ολόκληρη την βρύση.
Ολόκληρη ξεβιδώνει από κάτω από τον νιπτήρα με 2 βίδες και μια ροδέλα (U) (θα χρειαστείς πιθανών ένα σωληνωτό κλειδί ) και κάποια γερμανικά κλειδιά για να απελευθερώσεις τα σωληνάκια ζεστού/κρύου νερού , έτσι ώστε να βγει όλη η βρύση από μπροστά από τον νιπτήρα

----------

jomor (27-09-13)

----------


## jomor

ωχ, πρέπει να την βγάλω ολόκληρη? μόνος  μου την τοποθέτησα, μπορώ να την βγάλω, απλά νόμιζα ότι ξεβιδώνοντας από μπροστά θα μπορέσω να αλλάξω πχ ενα λαστιχάκι και να τελειώνει το θέμα. Το απόγευμα θα δοκιμάσω να την λύσω και θα επανέλθω με φωτογραφίες. ευχαριστώ.

----------


## jomor

> φωναζειις υδραυλικο.
> 
> 
> Αφου ελυσες το χερουλι και το εβγαλες απο πισω του λυνει η βρυση με ενα κλειδι.Μεσα βρισκονται τα εντοσθια της,αυτες ειναι με κεραμικους δισκους.Εννοειται εχεις κλεισει τις παροχες....Τα λυνεις και πας σε ενα υδραυλικο ή κανε μια αναζητηση μηπως υπαρχει σετακι επισκευης...


με ένα (από σήμερα) μισθό λιγότερο στο σπίτι, δε νομίζω ότι εχω περιθώρια για μαστόρους.. η πρώτη επιλογή ειναι να δοκιμάσω μόνος μου. ευχαριστώ για τις οδηγίες.

----------


## nyannaco

Carron δεν μου έχει τύχει, αλλά της Ideal Standard οι αναμεικτικές, όταν βγάλεις το χερούλι σου αποκαλύπτουν το μηχανισμό του δίσκου, που βγαίνει ξεβιδώνοντας τρεις-τέσσερις βίδες. Λογικά δεν θα διαφέρει πολύ κι αυτή.

----------


## jomor

Λοιπόν για να βγει ο μηχανισμός χρειάζεται μόνο ένα μικρό αλλενάκι και ένα γερμανικό 30mm. Βγαζοντας το χερούλι αποκαλύπτεται το 30άρι παξιμάδι που κρατάει τον μηχανισμό στην θέση του, ο οποίος μετά βγαίνει τραβηχτός. Στο πίσω μέρος του εχει δυό στόμια με λαστιχάκι στο κάθε άκρο. Το λαστιχάκι φωλιάζει σε λούκι, το εξωτερικό άκρο του οποίου είχε σπάσει εξ ου και η διαρροή. Πήγα σε κατάστημα υδραυλικών ζητώντας λαστιχάκι μηπως το καινούργιο λαστιχάκι κάτσει καλύτερα και σταματήσει η διαρροή. Ο πωλητής χωρίς να γνωρίζει την βλάβη μου είπε ότι δεν υπάρχει πουθενά τετοιο λαστιχακι και ακομα και αν βρω δεν θα κάνω τιποτα, το μόνο που μπορώ να κάνω ειναι να αλλάξω τον μηχανισμο ο οποίος λεει έχει κανένα 15άρι ευρω. Χωρίς να του πω τι μαρκα ειναι η βρύση. Ειναι universal αυτά? 

Γύρισα λοιπόν σπίτι, βάζω ένα tie wrap γύρω από τα δύο στόμια και στο κενό όπου λείπει το πλαστικό κομματάκι διπλα στο λαστιχάκι έβαλα ένα μικρό κομμάτι ...καλάι για να κρατάει το λαστιχάκι στην θέση του. Problem solved  :Cool:  

To πόσο θα κρατήσει αυτό, είναι άλλο θέμα. Κάκιστη ποιότητα κατασκευής πάντως, ειναι ανεπίτρεπτα λεπτό το πλαστικό γύρω απο το λαστιχάκι. Η βρύση είναι 5 χρόνων.

----------

nikman (14-01-15)

----------


## thanasis 1

Κλασικο προβλημα σε βρυσες τυπου μπαταριας,συνηθως το προβλημα εντοπιζεται ακριβως σε αυτο το σημειο.
Τετοιο παντως μηχανισμο εχω δει στα praktiker και εκανε γυρω στα 15ευρω,τωρα το ποσο θα σντεξει ειναι αλλο θεμα.

----------


## nyannaco

> Ειναι universal αυτά?


Της Ideal Standard παντως είναι διαφορετικό, φαίνεται καλύτερης ποιότητας, κρατάει περισσότερο (σε 13 χρόνια από 7 αναμεικτικές μπαταρίες έχει χρειαστεί να αλλάξω μόνο της μίας, στα 9-10 χρόνια), αλλά έχει και τη διπλάσια τιμή.

----------


## jomor

κι ενα video με την διαδικασία. τελικά ήταν πολύ απλό.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l8D9sGPHYLU

----------

nikman (14-01-15)

----------


## jomor

τελικά πρέπει να ειναι ταρίφα: 

http://catalogue.lakiotis.gr/default...16&la=1&ct=432

----------


## jomor

χαχαχα.. ακου 15 ευρω..


http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Free-...818576357.html

----------

nikman (14-01-15), supermanboy (24-12-13)

----------


## jomor

Για την ιστορία, αντικατέστησα τον μηχανισμό με ...3.7 ευρω και όλα μια χαρά. Ευχαριστώ όλους για την βοήθεια.

----------


## supermanboy

Φοβερός και πολύ καλό site.Απίθανη τιμή.Μπράβο συνονόματε.

----------

